# Date Night at Wade's



## JustRick (Sep 14, 2008)

My wife and I went to the range tonight as our date night. Took the M1 Carbine for the first time, the FNP-9, and our Wingmaster 870 20 gauge. The FNP, as usual, was flawless, firing about 200 rounds with no problems. We fired about 10 rounds of #3 buckshot (the largest I could find in 20 gauge) just because we don't get much chance to shoot it. Since I keep it in a padded case, I often forget how good looking the Wingmaster woodworking is. A pretty shotgun.

Since this was the inaugural trip for the Carbine, it gets its own paragraph. If you want to look like a Marine sniper, take a rifle to a 50-foot indoor range. Even with my defective middle-aged eyes and iron sites, within the first four magazines I was shooting one big, ragged hole at 50 feet. It might be wimpy as a rifle, but it kicks butt on pistols. I was shooting some cheap ammunition from the gun show. I had two failures to load the first round of a magazine, but pulling the charging handle twice fixed it right up. I need to take it to one of the outdoor ranges around here and see how it works at longer distances, but I'm pretty sure it's going to be a good ifle up to 100 yards or so. It got a couple of nice comments from folks at the range.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Sounds like a good time at the range. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

So did all the gunsmoke and testosterone get you "some" after your date???

Oh yeah, it was your wife... Kidding 

Glad you had fun and all went well. Yes, stretch the legs on that M1!!! Those shoot great.

Jeff


----------



## rx7dryver (Jan 17, 2007)

Sounds like a good way to spend time to me.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Wade's is a Very nice range!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Man I love those 30 carbines! I have a Iver Johnson model and am looking at a Rockola and IBM. No they are not the best long range rifle but they will get it done in as much as 200 yards and be pretty dead on. I've shot them further and they will reach it but I start to lose some on my groupings. Still. It's one of the more entertaining rifles to shoot.


----------

